

Hollywood's Next Great Business Model: Praying That Stars Die - ssclafani
http://parislemon.com/post/17955798786/hollywoods-next-great-business-model-praying-that

======
cleverjake
Similar news - Sony doubled the price of her album's within hours of her death
announcement. They later apologized though - <http://www.nme.com/news/whitney-
houston/62045>

~~~
nextparadigms
"Sorry, we didn't know you would be so pissed off about it"

------
hsmyers
I hope that today's stars are bright enough to trademark/copyright (I've no
idea which) their images and 'style' such that Hollywood will not be able to
create digital versions and continue on their merry way without the bothersome
nonsense of dealing with 'creative' types. I'm fairly sure that photo
realistic imagery is not all that far away and I'm equally sure that the slime
balls in Hollywood would make a grab for just such a business model unless
held back by a league of lawyers, public opinion and heaven help up government
mandate.

------
Kylekramer
Certainly leaves a bitter taste, but not exactly surprising. Just because the
tech industry had a bit of prejudice against the film industry doesn't mean
this is any more distasteful than Simon & Schuster bumping up the Jobs
biography or any number of similar profit-based moves surrounding notable
deaths.

------
simonb
Next step: assignation markets [<http://www.outpost-of-
freedom.com/jimbellap.htm>]

~~~
wmf
You meant assassination. We already have assignation markets if you know where
to look...

